# Zazula Hits 6,000



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Zazula on this remarkable achievement. Keep up the great work you do around the forums.

ray:ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd tell you to take it easy, Zaz, but who am I to talk! Congratulations!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Keep it up!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations bet you have more words posted than i


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations :4-clap:. When is that TSF convention in Greece? :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

And about time too. :grin: I sat up all night with you just 4 posts away and now all today with just one to go and then in the end I missed it.:sigh: I reckon you did it deliberately. :laugh:
Anyway, congratulations Boss. :woot::luxhello::luxhello: and well done. It's not just the number of posts it's the content and there are many fine pieces of work in there. :4-cheers: Now get some well deserved sleep.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Sakis - may fine and informative posts indeed. How do I get to the party again? :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey gang, celebration............At Zazula's place a week from Sunday. He will pay all food, drink, lodging (only three nights), rental car, and airfare. Party time!!!!!!!

Congrats on the accomplishment, hope to see you at the party.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Congratulations sakis !
How do you guys do it in such short time ?! :wave:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Zazula

What an amazing achievement!!

Keep Up the Fantastic Work that you are doing..









Jen


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!* *Zazula* (alias Gung Huncho "Da Boss")
















For such an incredible achievement, containing many, many more words of sageness than anyone can imagine.

Without them, "The A Team" would not survive! :laugh:

Sincerely, *Well Done!!*
















Kind Regards,


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Does he get to keep one of them cheerleaders???:laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Zazula on reaching 6,000 posts

Keep up the Great work! :4-clap:ray: :4-clap:ray: :4-clap:ray:


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hey gang, celebration............At Zazula's place a week from Sunday. He will pay all food, drink, lodging (only three nights), rental car, and airfare. Party time!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on the accomplishment, hope to see you at the party.










Woohoo, Greece should be lovely this time of year. :grin:







Keep up the great work Zaz.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

carsey said:


> Does he get to keep one of them cheerleaders???:laugh:


No - they're for the party. If there's any left at the end he can have them. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Thank you, all, from the depths of my heart, for the kind words.* ray:

@dai: Extra thanks for providing a wide smile on my face with your comment.

@eneles: The TSF convention is in Athens this June, but JohnthePilot knows the exact dates.

@JohnthePilot: Yup, you're absolutely right - I was deliberately hanging at 5,999 posts so that you get roasted slowly.

@Tumbleweed36: If you take care of the airfare, I'll be providing everything else.

@mimo2005: We do it in such a short period of time, thanks to your Offline subforum.

@devil lady: Yup, you're right, Greece is absolutely fabulous this time of the year.

@Glaswegian: It's not that I keep the cheerleaders, it's that they won't ever wish to leave me.

Last but not least:
@the Articles Team: *I *should be the one thanking *you*, gentlemen; for it's you who make all these worthwhile.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Sakis..awesome work :smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congrats*
If you lived in Australia, you could read the articles before they were even written. :4-dontkno


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Congratulations Sakis! I love reading your posts! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Zazula said:


> It's not that I keep the cheerleaders, it's that they won't ever wish to leave me.


Only as long as you keep the food and drink coming....:winkgrin:


Nice work, Sakis and I'm glad you've decided to share your many skills with us. :grin:


Congrats, my friend. :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you all, one more time! :smile: It's a unique privilege to be called (and felt) a friend by people so special, like you, guys.

( @Ried: _My_ "many skills"? Well, you most probably know something I don't... :laugh: )


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmmm..I may know a thing or two...









(perhaps we can discuss my 'fees' in private...:grin


----------

